# MAY 1 Drawing for 8 Gizmos !!!



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, as promised, we will be having a drawing on May 1, 2008 for a total of eight Gizmos. 

To refresh memories, The first 100 members were going to be entered in a contest to win one of three Gizmos. It was later added that for each 25 new members in addition to the original 100 members before 4-1-2008 would see one additional Gizmo given away.

We hit 243 members on 3-31-2008. The final qualifier for the Gizmo Give Away was [email protected]

So ...

125 = 4 total
150 = 5 total
175 = 6 total
200 = 7 total
225 = 8 total

On 5-1-2008, we will have the drawing for the eight Gizmo winners.

Should Billnchristy, Ray3, Chris Newton, Mark Seaton or I win, another number will be drawn.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump just to make sure this was being seen. :yes:


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Sweet!

Good luck everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Poor Seaton. He gets screwed on all of the raffles.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

3.29218107% of us get a free Gizmo.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

dweekie said:


> 3.29218107% of us get a free Gizmo.


That number seems a tad low. Are you sure it is not closer to 3.36134454%?


----------



## Chris Newton (Feb 12, 2008)

Do I at least get a hi-five for being the first user :scratchchin: ?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris Newton said:


> Do I at least get a hi-five for being the first user :scratchchin: ?


Sure - But we don't have a high five smiley ... :fryingpan:


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

VERY COOL!

A spot has been cleared to make room when it arrives :thumbsup:


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you really expect to win with your user name?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

billnchristy said:


> Do you really expect to win with your user name?


Hey ... Bill ... I think majorloser was planning on buying one. You know, like a Customer ???

I suggest you do this: :kissass:

:burgerking::angel::mr-t::neener::huge::smoke1:


----------



## tomtuttle (Apr 17, 2007)

Do we need to be present to win? 

If so, what time?


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm planning on being in the winning group of 3.29218107% and not the other 30.375 losing groups of 3.29218107%. Being a paying customer is a last resort......


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

tomtuttle said:


> Do we need to be present to win?
> 
> If so, what time?


I can see explaining to my wife why 243 guys are showing up at our house ... :dizzy:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

dweekie said:


> I'm planning on being in the winning group of 3.29218107% and not the other 30.375 losing groups of 3.29218107%. Being a paying customer is a last resort......


you really should check your math.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

craigsub said:


> I can see explaining to my wife why 243 guys are showing up at our house ... :dizzy:


You only have to explain 242. She should expect you to come home from time to time.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

m-fine said:


> You only have to explain 242. She should expect you to come home from time to time.


If the other 242 were there, rest assured I would have to explain myself, too. :applause:


----------



## billnchristy (Feb 12, 2008)

Customer service....****...I thought you said Customer disturbance....dangit! :fryingpan:


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

m-fine said:


> you really should check your math.


Oops, I didn't account for the 5 automatic losers.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

dweekie said:


> 3.29218107% of us get a free Gizmo.


You know with as low as that number sounds, it's a pretty good chance considering most drawings people enter! WHat is that, about a 1-in-30 chance? Pretty **** good to me! The "best" odds I usually ever see are 1-in-100 ...

..dane


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

well, it's the first of may here.... but you guys are about 6 hours behind me


----------



## ddoonie (Mar 28, 2008)

nah just 45 minutes


----------



## klankymen (Feb 17, 2008)

well, in fact it's already 5:40 AM here, I was just a bit slow on the posting


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

List not up yet HA HA:huge:
engtaz


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, what sux even more is I've gotta wait 'til I get home tonight from work to see this: 
"rumonkey2 -
Congratulations! Your name was chosen to receive a free GIZMO!
Please forward your Full Name, SSN, Banking Acct with routing number, Blood Type and Name of First Born Son. As soon as we have this information, we will deposit $89 into your account that you may use to purchase your _*FREE GIZMO*_ + $666 Shipping. Shipping charges may be waived w/ sacrifice of first born son."

:fryingpan::dizzy::nervous::ufo:
DANG IT - where's our "Devil" smiley???


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The winning member for Gizmo #1 is already "up" ... 

To find out your #, just hold the cursor over your name and look at the lower left of the screen.


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

craigsub said:


> The winning member for Gizmo #1 is already "up" ...
> 
> To find out your #, just hold the cursor over your name and look at the lower left of the screen.


Doesn't seem to work for me when Trying to find my #......Confused:dizzy:


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

Monkeypimp said:


> Doesn't seem to work for me when Trying to find my #......Confused:dizzy:



You're 146.


----------



## hcw3 (Mar 27, 2008)

FYI, that only works with internet exploder, it's actually a security flaw that it display URL encoded identifiers.

(I'm 203, come on 203......)

Harrison


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

craigsub said:


> On 5-1-2008, we will have the drawing for the eight Gizmo winners.
> 
> Should Billnchristy, Ray3, Chris Newton, Mark Seaton or I win, another number will be drawn.


Craig: Can you please include my name in the above list too? 

I have already won a Gizmo at NJ GTG raffle and would like someone else gets the opportunity in these drawings.


----------



## tvdog (Apr 23, 2008)

Come on, daddy needs a new pair of SCAMPS!


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

tvdog said:


> Come on, daddy needs a new pair of SCAMPS!


 Just making sure I didn't miss some SCAMP giveaway thread!?!

I'm sure this is just a wishful thinking post, but, it's way to early & I've got a tinsy winsy hangover this AM....:fryingpan:


----------



## tvdog (Apr 23, 2008)

rumonkey2 said:


> Just making sure I didn't miss some SCAMP giveaway thread!?!
> 
> I'm sure this is just a wishful thinking post, but, it's way to early & I've got a tinsy winsy hangover this AM....:fryingpan:


Don't you just hate it when that happens?:dizzy:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

bummer, didn't jind out about this until after the deadline. time for the next context


----------

